# Dust control duct question



## jesinfla (Apr 15, 2015)

I have the HF 70 gal. 2 HP Industrial Dust Collector









If you look at the intake port you see it has a 'Y' connector.

Currently, I'm only using one side of the Y.

I need to run some more ducting to a few new tools.

My question is - which is more efficient - come off the other 'Y' port of the collector or 'Y' off my existing duct?

Currently, I only have a duct running on my ceiling that I connect to my TS or to tools on my bench.

If you look at this picture - the current duct runs along the ceiling behind the bench. The new duct needs to run to where the lumber rack is on the left side of the pic










Here is an updated pic of the left side of my garage/shop










Thoughts?

Thanks in advance as always


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

In theory, the best you could possibly do here would be to put gates right at that first Y and only keep one of them open at a time. In theory, that should provide the shortest possible path for the tools that are on the open path.

In theory, theory and practice are always the same. In practice, they are not.

Long story short…tape it together and try it for awhile…then change it. Unless you can afford thousands of dollars worth of really large stuff…dust collection is more a matter of messing with it until the thrill is gone.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Basic rule of thumb in ww'ing is "keep it big as long as you can" and I think this applies to DC as well.

I would pull that Y off and go with one 6" duct. This might sound like overkill in a small shop, but the unit will be much more efficient. Drops can be 4' flex. Always use sweep L's, never 90's and drain type Y's, never T's.

Second, I would trash that bag filter and spring for a canister. I wouldn't depend on that to protect my lungs in a closed garage.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

Just come off the other half of the inlet Y. Put blast gates at each tool. Open one at a time. Done.


----------



## jesinfla (Apr 15, 2015)

> In theory, the best you could possibly do here would be to put gates right at that first Y and only keep one of them open at a time. In theory, that should provide the shortest possible path for the tools that are on the open path.


I was actually thinking of doing just that!



> In theory, theory and practice are always the same. In practice, they are not.
> 
> Long story short…tape it together and try it for awhile…then change it. Unless you can afford thousands of dollars worth of really large stuff…dust collection is more a matter of messing with it until the thrill is gone.
> 
> - JeffP


Understood and agree - wanted to get some advice from those who may have already experienced this.
Thanks for the response


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I tossed that wye and ran six inch metal pipe right up to each piece of equipment with six inch flex the last few feet.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

2HP is not enough for a 6" duct pipe.
Put a Thien separator on your unit (see http://www.jpthien.com/smf/index.php?PHPSESSID=12guc0t5hb8i5amd7744rj4mp6&board=1.0)
I have a HF 2.5 HP and mine currently look like this.









My shop has become too full and the portable idea is not working for me. I plan to build a stationary unit.


----------

